# Horus weapons???



## DuesIncarmine (Jul 3, 2009)

okay fans if you read your homework you would have notice one thing about horus he wears T armor and he has duel lightning claw. now the question is why would the pick up top of the page have him with a mace, pleace someone fill in this blank for me.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

if im correct he doesnt have duel lightning claws...only the 'talon of horus' that currently abbadon uses. its also somewhat of a secondary weapon and the power mace - whatever its called - was the primary weapon...i cant verify it but since abbadon also has a melee, his daemon sword, only weapon it seemed redundant to carry a second.

its just my thoughts so take em as you see fit


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

yeah the talon of horus was only on one arm. not sure what he used in the other? a mace maybe? anywho, the man could flail dead an Imperial Fists terminator just with a look so im guessing by the time the emperor rocked up all his weapons were not needed but his mind.


----------



## Ferrus Manus (Apr 28, 2008)

i might be wrong but didnt he obtain a demon sword from that moon in the book "False Gods" and i think he used it


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

No Fulgrim had the Laer Sword which was possessed by a Slaaneshi Daemon


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

Ferrus Manus said:


> i might be wrong but didnt he obtain a demon sword from that moon in the book "False Gods" and i think he used it


no horus never weilded that one. it was called then 'anthitheme' or something like that. Erebus stole it and gave it to the guy on Davin which then corrupted him to nurgle and allowed him to wound horus. later on some of the Luna boys went back and retrieved the sword and gave to to the apothacarys on horus' ship. later on when Horus woke up and turned to choas he gave the sword to the head EC apothacary who in turn gave it to Fulgrim. Fulgrim had both the Laer sword and the above mentioned sword for quite some time in the novel 'Fulgrim'. the last mention of that sword was when he pulled it out of the statue of the emperor with 2 of the EC remembrancers skewered to it. after that theres no real mention of it as hes using the Laer sword on Istavaan V. i suppose he still has it somewhere? being a Slannashi deamon prince he probably has it up his bottom and gets his jollys from it.


----------



## Sanguine1 (May 9, 2009)

Brother Subtle said:


> no horus never weilded that one. it was called then 'anthitheme' or something like that. Erebus stole it and gave it to the guy on Davin which then corrupted him to nurgle and allowed him to wound horus. later on some of the Luna boys went back and retrieved the sword and gave to to the apothacarys on horus' ship. later on when Horus woke up and turned to choas he gave the sword to the head EC apothacary who in turn gave it to Fulgrim. Fulgrim had both the Laer sword and the above mentioned sword for quite some time in the novel 'Fulgrim'. the last mention of that sword was when he pulled it out of the statue of the emperor with 2 of the EC remembrancers skewered to it. after that theres no real mention of it as hes using the Laer sword on Istavaan V. i suppose he still has it somewhere? being a Slannashi deamon prince he probably has it up his bottom and gets his jollys from it.


I agree but i thought that Slaanesh changed him into some kinda muti armed serpent daemon prince which wielded many different blades. (I haven't read fulgrim yet but i hear it is one of the best in the series)

As far as Horus goes I remember it mentioning him using the mace to smash the false emperor in Horus Rising.


----------



## CaptianEzekyleAbbadon (Feb 6, 2009)

ok i have some rules on horus that i created here they should help u with wat weapons he got. any way he shouldnt have the mace cos he dons't actually have 1 he has a hammer

Pts WS BS S T W I A Ld Sv 
Horus 10 5 6 5 5 6 5 10 2+ 

Horus (also Lupercal) was one of the twenty Space Marine Primarchs, and of them, held the title First 
Primarch and Warmaster, in the fictional He was the Commander-in-Chief 
of the Luna Wolves/Sons of Horus Legion, the favoured son of the Emperor of Mankind, and the galaxy's 
greatest traitor. 

Holy Armour: Horus posseses one of the greatest suits of armour ever forged. Built on Terra and blessed by 
the Emperor himself this suit of armour is a truly holy artefact. It is harder than the hull of a Land Raider 
yet lighter than a feather to wear, it does not hamper movment in any way and self repairs the wearer. 
This holy armour confers a 2+ reroleable armour save and a 3+ invunerable save. Also nothing can wound 
Horus on less than a 3+. Any weapons that ignore invunerable saves have no effect. 

Warmasters Hammer:The warmasters hammer is also expertly made and blessed by the Emperor. It 
counts as a Power weapon but it ignores Invunerable saves. It also never needs more than a 3+ to wound 
This has no effect against vehicles 

Power fist: This works as a normal powerfist in all respects except that because of Horuses unmatched 
skill (save the Emporer himself) it only confers a minus 2 to his initiative. Also Against tanks it gets an 
extra dice for armour penetration. 

Fearless: Horus will never fall back in battle but because of his awsome presence he does not have to 
take armour saves for being outnumbered 

Awsome presence: Horus counts his unit strength as 10 

Son of the Emporer: Because of the uppermost respect a devotion all space marines hold for Horus they 
will never fall back if Horus is taken in the army. Also if Horus dies all space marines will become frenzied 
and will add plus 1 strengh and weapon skill to their profile but minus 1 toughness and balistic skill


----------



## DuesIncarmine (Jul 3, 2009)

ok well when horus kills the female telepath it mentions his "claws".


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

There is a claw on each finger dude.


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

CaptianEzekyleAbbadon said:


> Power fist: This works as a normal powerfist in all respects except that because of Horuses unmatched
> skill (save the Emporer himself) it only confers a minus 2 to his initiative. Also Against tanks it gets an
> extra dice for armour penetration.


Um slight problem. As others have agreed in multiple threads Horus when "bloated from chaos could of bitch-slapped any primarch to the 31. M" however when he was a good guy I think two primarchs beat him in cc I believe it was Russ and Sang but thats just what I'm remembering from other threads so if I'm wrong my bad


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

OK, he used a mace and a claw. DONE.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Why did it take so long to say a mace and a claw?


----------



## jamesknouse (Oct 28, 2009)

this thread is so dead and old but I just have to do this...

Art from the Rogue Trader. The first art of Horus and the Big E. Horus has duel Lightning claws.










From the newer art. Horus with one claw and a scepter/glaive/mace... but not a hammer right?












A model of Horus from Ronin Miniature. GW unsanctified!


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

My good sir, you should be knighted for long have my eyes been closed but tonight, you have rescued me from a world of lies. 

Like the heroes of old that rode on white stallions that galloped on fiery white-hot currents of truth, you have destroyed the evil that lurks within the shadows and banished it to whence it came from.

And for that I am eternally grateful and in your debt.


----------



## Over Two Meters Tall! (Nov 1, 2010)

In False Gods, right up to the point of his injury by Eugan Temba and the Anathme, Horus Lupercal used a great golden sword more along the lines of what the Emperor used against him pictured in the final fight... and no power claws.


----------



## Klaivex (Dec 21, 2010)

Over Two Meters Tall! said:


> In False Gods, right up to the point of his injury by Eugan Temba and the Anathme, Horus Lupercal used a great golden sword more along the lines of what the Emperor used against him pictured in the final fight... and no power claws.


yep. the sword was a gift from ferrus.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

According to Index Astartes Horus used twin lightning claws during the Ullanor campaign.


----------



## GoRy (Apr 1, 2008)

CaptianEzekyleAbbadon said:


> ok i have some rules on horus that i created here they should help u with wat weapons he got. any way he shouldnt have the mace cos he dons't actually have 1 he has a hammer
> 
> Pts WS BS S T W I A Ld Sv
> Horus 10 5 6 5 5 6 5 10 2+


Lower Ballstic skill than Marenus Calgar?


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Not Horus said:


> "This is my weapon set and I will never use anything else."



So who said he never used different weapons?


----------



## Over Two Meters Tall! (Nov 1, 2010)

Serpion5 said:


> So who said he never used different weapons?


Yeah, he was always kinda flakey in that regard.


----------

